# Sta sera server distcc ppc attivo al mio ip

## pinguinoferoce

Per chi avesse un ppc

al mio attuale ip

80.182.17.213

è attivo un server distcc ...

Penso fino alle 11

e domani pomeriggio (2 e mezza idem)

----------

## Naspe

Ciao, 

Visto che mi pare tu sia esperto di distcc, potresti dare un'occhiata a sto thread e darmi 2 dritte plz?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49014

----------

## pinguinoferoce

fino a sta sera il distccd server sulla mia macchina (ppc , perkui non x86)

è attivo, 

ip=80.117.108.64

----------

## pinguinoferoce

ho rebootato 

ora

è

ip=80.117.108.102

----------

## mrfree

Che ne dici di farti un bel account su www.no-ip.com o similari???   :Very Happy: 

PS: Sul portage trovi anche l'utility per aggiornare il tuo ip dinamicamente

----------

## NIX.NIX

Io ho un PPC ma mi spiegate cosa e un distcc

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> Io ho un PPC ma mi spiegate cosa e un distcc

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/distcc.xml

----------

## pinguinoferoce

ci ho gia un account dyndyns (quella cosa li ..........)

nn ci ho pensateto ........

cmq anke oggi ho il server distcc acceso

i a fightpenguin.homeunix.com

----------

## pinguinoferoce

qualkuno puo vedere se funge il server .........?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> qualkuno puo vedere se funge il server .........?

 

```
$ ping fightpenguin.homeunix.com

PING fightpenguin.homeunix.com (80.117.108.88) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from host88-108.pool80117.interbusiness.it (80.117.108.88): icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=85.3 ms

64 bytes from host88-108.pool80117.interbusiness.it (80.117.108.88): icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=81.3 ms

64 bytes from host88-108.pool80117.interbusiness.it (80.117.108.88): icmp_seq=4 ttl=54 time=87.0 ms

64 bytes from host88-108.pool80117.interbusiness.it (80.117.108.88): icmp_seq=5 ttl=54 time=84.9 ms

--- fightpenguin.homeunix.com ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 4 received, 20% packet loss, time 4027ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 81.334/84.690/87.095/2.105 ms
```

Direi che funziona

----------

## pinguinoferoce

Intendevo pure distccd.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> Intendevo pure distccd.

 

Ci ho pensato dopo infatti ma non posso controllare.

----------

## randomaze

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> ci ho gia un account dyndyns (quella cosa li ..........)
> 
> nn ci ho pensateto ........
> 
> cmq anke oggi ho il server distcc acceso
> ...

 

Mi semra che i ragazzi di www.gentoo-italia.org stessero cercando di mettere su una rete di distcc... magari puoi fare l'analogo per PPC  :Wink: 

----------

